# Solved: How do I change media player default?



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I updated Windows Media Player on my pc and in the process made it my media player by default. I had been using Nero but now everything automatically defaults to Windows Media Player. Does anybody know how I can change the default to whatever I want it to be Thanks.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

Right click on an mp3 go toopen with,then go to choose program , select nero.now make shure you put a check mark [at bottom] in alwaysuse the selected..... click ok


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

smeegle said:


> I updated Windows Media Player on my pc and in the process made it my media player by default. I had been using Nero but now everything automatically defaults to Windows Media Player. Does anybody know how I can change the default to whatever I want it to be Thanks.


If have Windows XP just right click on the file you want to play, click open with, choose the player you want to use from the list, put a check mark in the always use this box.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Spruce and Franca. I appreciate your help.


----------

